# Poison Props Sound Effects



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Well what can I say - my experience of US Halloween suppliers just blows me away!

Australian suppliers are complacent, slow and expensive. My experience with US suppliers couldn't be more different.

I sent Adam from Poison Props an email asking if he was willing to deliver the Monsters and Zombies CD electronically as I'm fed up with paying high postal charges (my ONLY complaint about dealing with the US).

After some superfast responses, I end up with 4 emails containing the required tracks. He was doing this at 11:30pm time on his side! The tracks are great and just what I wanted.

Kudos to Adam from Poison Props.

Also had great experiences with Mark Gervais (Halloween Window), Chris Hanson (Scratch Built Corpse DVD), Carl from Cowlacious.

Guys, PLEASE move to Australia!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I have to totally agree with you on all of the mentioned. They are all very good guys and have great products. I will definately be buying from them all for many years to come.


----------

